# Elmo is now 10 months playing with Hiro



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

Hiro over the hedge



























Elmo and Hiro









Elmo is now 10 Month



























Hiro Jump









more pictures at Picasa...
http://picasaweb.google.nl/HiroSurfer/HiroElmo150608


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

They are just stunning Havs. Great pictures.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Does Hiro ever slow down? Every shot you have he's in action. And that Elmo is simply beautiful.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Great pictures!!! I love them all. You even managed to get 2 playing together and looking great!
Do you give photography lessons??


----------



## Salsa's Mom (Mar 18, 2008)

Beautiful pictures of two beautiful havs!!


----------



## Ans (Jan 4, 2008)

@Lisa
Hiro is a busy boy who likes to walk, jump and play and he has a lot of energy.

Here are the pictures when Hiro the dutch EM soccer games is watching on our LCD.


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

You can post new pictures EVERYDAY...I'd never get tired of seeing your great photo's or your beautiful dogs!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

what beautiful Havs. What is the lineage of these Havs. Can they also be traced back to the original Dorothy Goodale Havs? In the pictures you post of the German play dates and picnics Ans, these german Havs seem a breed apart.


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

I love seeing your photos! Your Hiro can jump like the wind! I can't imagine jumping over bushes!----Well,wait----yes I can!ound:

Elmo is gorgeous! I love his coloring!!!! He makes my heart skip a beat!:kiss:

I had to laugh at the last series of photos of Hiro watching tv--he seems to really love watching soccer------I bet he is picking up tips!:laugh:


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

They are both just gorgeous and the pictures are fantastic, as usual.


----------



## michi715 (Apr 8, 2008)

Great photos!! (And, of course, beautiful Havs!!!)


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Ans,

Elmo is gorgeous too. What great photos -- again. I love looking at them.


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Fabulous pictures of very beautiful Havs.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lovely pictures again. They are stunning Havs. Elmo is a gorgeous Red, isn't he? Wow. I love to see Hiro. He has beautiful eyes like my Ricky.


----------



## isshinryu_mom (Mar 23, 2008)

Your dogs and photos are stunning as always.... the photos do such a great job of capturing the hav spirit,


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Adorable photos again. I love the one of Hiro jumping over the bushes. I do have to say you can tell you only have one hav. If I put that head piece on Dora's head, she would never forgive me and Dash would have the time of his life!!! If they don't play bitey face enough now!

Amanda


----------



## JanB (Oct 26, 2007)

Gorgeous photos and dogs!!


----------

